# Playing around with a Neje 500mW laser engraver



## CalumetWoodworks (May 4, 2016)

I pulled the trigger on a small (about the size of a jack-in-the-box) laser engraver from China. Bought it through Amazon, in case it turned out to be crap and I could return it. So far this thing is pretty sweet! Here are some pics of some experiments I did on a pen. Still messing with it and will have more pics of text and different fonts by the weekend.

Reactions: Way Cool 8


----------



## Tony (May 4, 2016)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

@duncsuss - Looks like he has one similar to what you're buying. Another contact for when you start out with yours?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (May 4, 2016)

I'd be more than happy to help a fellow woodworker figure out how to use this thing and exchange experiences and ideas. I know I had a b**ch of a time figuring out this thing and am still learning it. It is my busy season in my shop so the "playing" time is limited.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 4, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> I'd be more than happy to help a fellow woodworker figure out how to use this thing and exchange experiences and ideas. I know I had a b**ch of a time figuring out this thing and am still learning it. It is my busy season in my shop so the "playing" time is limited.



If you ever get over to SE MN you're always welcome at my shop. I've got a 45W Full Spectrum machine that's tons of fun to light stuff on fire with

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jim Beam (May 4, 2016)

Oh man I SO need this! What was the brand? How much was it?


----------



## duncsuss (May 4, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> I'd be more than happy to help a fellow woodworker figure out how to use this thing and exchange experiences and ideas. I know I had a b**ch of a time figuring out this thing and am still learning it. It is my busy season in my shop so the "playing" time is limited.



I will probably take you up on that offer, Keith  

I saw your posts on the IAP thread, and yesterday I ordered the next model up in power, the 1000mW unit (also known as 1W but that doesn't look nearly as impressive!) from GearBest. (LINK)

The price seems to go up and down a bit, I paid $88 plus a couple of dollars for the "insurance" (whatever that means.) It was significantly more expensive through Amazon when I pricechecked.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 4, 2016)

I think I've seen a lot of people posting about these on the facebook pen turning page. $88-89. Interesting... just wonder how it will hold up. At that price, you could afford to buy one every year or so


----------



## Tclem (May 4, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> I will probably take you up on that offer, Keith
> 
> I saw your posts on the IAP thread, and yesterday I ordered the next model up in power, the 1000mW unit (also known as 1W but that doesn't look nearly as impressive!) from GearBest. (LINK)
> 
> The price seems to go up and down a bit, I paid $88 plus a couple of dollars for the "insurance" (whatever that means.) It was significantly more expensive through Amazon when I pricechecked.




Insurance 
in·sur·ance
inˈSHo͝orəns/
_noun_

*1*. 
a practice or arrangement by which a company or government agency provides a guarantee of compensation for specified loss, damage, illness, or death in return for payment of a premium.
"many new borrowers take out *insurance against*unemployment or sickness"
synonyms: indemnity, indemnification, assurance, (financial) protection, security, coverage
"insurance for his new car"
*2*. 
a thing providing protection against a possible eventuality.
"adherence to high personal standards of conduct is excellent *insurance against* personal problems"
synonyms: protection, defense, safeguard, security, hedge, precaution, provision, surety; More

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 4, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Insurance
> in·sur·ance
> inˈSHo͝orəns/



Thank you, Tony ... beautifully copy & pasted, I do appreciate it. The only problem is I have a suspicion there's another definition ...

*3*. 
a thing providing the illusion of protection against a possible eventuality.
"buying *insurance *for this shipment puts an extra $2.75 in our bank account while giving you nothing"
synonyms: protection (racket) , shakedown, mug's game; More

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (May 4, 2016)

So whatever you are engraving has to fit into that box? How big is it? I would like to engrave the bottom of my bowls, which go up to 12 dia. by 5" thick.


----------



## kweinert (May 4, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> So whatever you are engraving has to fit into that box? How big is it? I would like to engrave the bottom of my bowls, which go up to 12 dia. by 5" thick.



Max. engraving area: 38x38 mm. Max. size of material: 12cm(width) x 4cm(height) x unlimited(length) -- from the Amazon page - so engraving area is about 1.5" square and can fit objects about 4.75" across, and just a bit over 1.5" tall.


----------



## kweinert (May 4, 2016)

My question is this: was it really that easy to use? I bought one off EBay that's about 8 x 10 in size, but the software came fully buggy (Windows wouldn't install it due to the many viruses in the software) so I'm in the (slow, very slow) process of upgrading the software/hardware to something that I can actually use. Even downloading the software directly from their site (they really did try to be helpful) came fully bugged. Obviously it wasn't one of these, but that experience has made me a bit leery of trying something else on the inexpensive side of the laser engraving world.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (May 4, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I think I've seen a lot of people posting about these on the facebook pen turning page. $88-89. Interesting... just wonder how it will hold up. At that price, you could afford to buy one every year or so


Yeah wish I would have bought that now instead of a $5k machine lol


----------



## Tclem (May 4, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> Thank you, Tony ... beautifully copy & pasted, I do appreciate it. The only problem is I have a suspicion there's another definition ...
> 
> *3*.
> a thing providing the illusion of protection against a possible eventuality.
> ...


Shout u knows I don't copies and pastess nutting that I cans spells reeal gouds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (May 5, 2016)

Wow! So many questions! Where to start. ok here goes.

@Jim Beam : here is the link on Amazon of the one I bought. At the time it was about $120 
@JR Custom Calls : I remember reading somewhere (may have been an obscure review) that extensive running may burn out the laser. The longest burning time I had on this was 20minutes non-stop. Other than that, most of what I have done is usually completed in under 10 minutes.

@kweinert : I was worried about the software myself, but the one I bought comes with a 1GB micro SD card that has the drivers on it. I ran the driver install program and then just ran the executeable. I did notice that the micro USB cord that goes from the engraver to my laptop is a bit funky. Meaning that if you wiggle it, the engraver disconnects from the machine, but the software does not give any indication of this. I end up having to shut down the software, unplug both cords from the engraver, then plug in the power, then the USB to the laptop and then start the software again. Speaking of the software, there NO directions on what the settings do. There is a burn time setting, and a run time setting(?). Other than that, the interface is somewhat self explanatory. I found it fairly easy to pick up what buttons do what. My biggest suggestion to someone using this is to PLAY with it. Don't be afraid to ask yourself "I wonder what happens if I do...". You can engrave on pen blanks to your heart's content. It doesn't burn that deep. You can easily turn the engraving off when you put the blank on your lathe.

Keep the questions coming! I want to get a video shot of the whole setup and explain everything, but first I have a deadline to meet on a USAF pen/pencil set and desk stand.

Hope you guys find this helpful.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MKTacop (May 5, 2016)

Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 5, 2016)

Nicley done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (May 5, 2016)

Yeah, mine had a CD with the drivers on it. But my system wouldn't install it because of the multiple viruses it contained. I contacted the company thinking it might have been a duplication issue - but the files direct from their site were infected just as badly. Both the drivers and the software to use it.

Now I've looked up how to replace the hardware on the machine with an arduino and have most/all the parts. Just don't have time to play with it right now as we're trying to get the house ready to sell.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (May 5, 2016)

Maybe I can upload the files from the SD card to somewhere on woodbarter? I don't believe there are any copyrights on it as it is from China. I know there are no viruses on it, I've scanned it with 4 different scanners including one that has DoD level detection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (May 5, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Maybe I can upload the files from the SD card to somewhere on woodbarter? I don't believe there are any copyrights on it as it is from China. I know there are no viruses on it, I've scanned it with 4 different scanners including one that has DoD level detection.



Thanks, but since I have a completely different system I don't think that'd help. I do appreciate the offer though.


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (May 9, 2016)

Here are a few more of engraving samples. When I was doing the text on the un-turned blank, I wasn't too worried about lining it up, I just wanted to see what the text would look like.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## MKTacop (May 9, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> Here are a few more of engraving samples. When I was doing the text on the un-turned blank, I wasn't too worried about lining it up, I just wanted to see what the text would look like.
> 
> View attachment 103676
> 
> ...


Did the software come with all those designs and fonts or did you get them from somewhere else?


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (May 9, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Did the software come with all those designs and fonts or did you get them from somewhere else?


Nope. I found the designs on the internet. I found that Googling "Black and white....logo" or "...black and white line logo" usually got me a nice, crisp logo. The fonts are ones that are in MS Paint. They can also be found in Word or other word processing programs.

The software does have some pictures included in it, but nothing that I thought would be useful.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

